# Who was Dave M 'talking' to during his first year registered on this BBS???



## Spence (Jan 16, 2006)

You gotta wonder!!!


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 16, 2006)

We started working with this software many months before the bbs "went public" with the vBulletin software we're running now.  So many of the staff have join dates long before the June 5 2005 date we opened for business.


----------



## Pat H (Jan 16, 2006)

I thought Spence was referring to 1997, 1998!


----------

